# Friday was $$$$$



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Surf side # 4. 1st gut on croaker. Water excellent clear no weed to bother me.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Trout! Glad to hear that the weeds aren't going to be a problem. Good luck guys.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

*Two must have been twins*

Both 26"


----------



## Sowhunter (Jun 24, 2010)

You can only keep one over 25.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Somebody held the camera.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

junior game warden on parade !!!


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

I think the one on the left is 25.9 "


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice catch brother.. Might try in the morning..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sowhunter said:


> You can only keep one over 25.


One was his buddies. He just wanted a picture with two big fish.

Go away with this ****.

Nice fish bud.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice fish bro!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Way to go, thanx for the awesome report. Pictures, place, date, bait, you gave it all. I wish everybody did their reports like you.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice trout! congrats!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Good job. Awesome conditions


----------



## onalomyrrej (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice surf Trout! I hope I can get into some that big later this week!


----------

